# Buon compleanno



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2020)

A te che probabilmente non leggerai queste parole voglio dirti che non ti ho mai dimenticata,  io ci speravo in un’amicizia che non dico sarebbe durato per sempre, perchè per sempre è un tempo molto lungo, ma almeno finchè avremmo avuto la possibilità di sentirci.
I sbagli sono sbagli e nella vita sono inevitabili e possono portare grandi delusione, proprio come hai fatto tu con me. Forse mi sono illuso troppo, forse il bene che ti volevo era troppo ma non mi pento di nulla. Non meritavi tutte le mie attenzioni e la mia sincerità. Mi rendo conto solo adesso che questa mia grande stupidità, questa mia illusione mi ha fatto solo del male. Nonostante tutto però a te continuo a volerti bene e a portarti con me nel cuore, perché tu sei stata una delle cose migliori che mi siano mai capitate.Ti auguro un sorriso che ti faccia star bene, dei sogni che si realizzino, una speranza che ti scaldi il cuore. Buon compleanno.


----------



## abebis (21 Luglio 2020)

Frithurik ha detto:


> I sbagli sono sbagli


Sante parole!


----------

